# TUF Gaming VG27AQ - Doch nicht so gut wie überall getestet?



## BrokerGen (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe mir lange Monitore im Bereich 1440p 144hz 27" G-Sync angeschaut und letztendlich durch zahlreiche positive Tests und Bewertungen zum Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ gegriffen.

Eines vorweg das Bild ansich hat mich echt beeindruckt allerdings habe ich mich gleich mal an meine eigene Qualitätskontrolle begeben... Ich habe den Monitor gleich zweimal bestellt. Der Einsatzzweck ist zum Zocken und Programmieren sprich arbeiten...

Leider haben meine beiden Modelle Probleme mit dem IPS Glow und ich weiß nicht ob ich sie zurück schicken soll oder nicht? Bin ich einfach zu empfindlich und muss mich bei IPS damit abfinden oder habe ich ausgerechnet 2 Montagsmodelle erwischt? Grade in dunklen Gamingszenen oder beim Videoschauen fällt es dann doch auch hin und wieder stark auf grade abends, da ich nicht all zu viel Beleuchtung im Raum an habe. Nun ist meine Frage.. wirklich einfach pech bei den Modellen und umtauschen oder dran gewöhnen oder doch lieber einen anderen Monitor?

Grade in vielen Test wurde immer wieder betont wie wenig Probleme der Monitor mit IPS Glow haben soll, daher war ich dann doch sehr enttäuscht.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2020)

Glow hast du bei IPS immer und ist bei jedem Modell gleich.
Backlightbleeding ist Glückssache und variiert je nach Modell.
Also deine beiden Monitore haben den gleichen glow und unterschiedliches backlighbleeding.

Glow testen:
Komplett schwarzes Bild, Monitor auf die gewünschte Helligkeit stellen und mit deinem Sitzabstand davor setzen.
Den glow siehst du dann meist zuerst in den Ecken und je mehr du von der Seite guckst, desto mehr nimmt er vom Bild ein.

Backlightbleeding testen:
Monitor so eingestellt lassen, aber von 2-3m Entfernung angucken.
Der glow ist dann nicht mehr sichtbar und du siehst das backlightbleeding.


----------



## BrokerGen (14. Mai 2020)

Also wird man sich bei IPS damit abfinden müssen? Ist das bei meinen Bilder noch im Rahmen oder ist es schon außergewöhnlich stark? Monitore sind beide bereits identisch eingestellt und vom Bild her so angepasst wie es für mcih angenehm ist. 

Sollte ich ansonsten lieber zu einem anderen Monitor greifen?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2020)

Auf Bildern ist das meist schwer darzustellen.
Deswegen gilt eigentlich immer, wenn es dich stört, schick den Monitor zurück.
Wenn es der glow ist, nimm ein anderes Modell und beim backlightbleeding den gleichen Monitor nochmal.
Der glow unterscheidet sich bei den verschieden IPS Varianten aber nicht all zu stark, weswegen du eventuell auch mal einen VA oder TN ausprobieren könntest.


----------



## BrokerGen (17. Mai 2020)

Danke für deinen Rat, ich habe die Monitore heute fertig gemacht um Sie zurück zu senden. Nun Stehe ich bei der Monitor suche allerdings wieder am Anfang, das was ich mitgenommen habe ist, dass es wahrscheinlich kein IPS-Panel mehr wird. Verstehe gar nicht wieso es so schwer ist einen ordentlichen Monitor zu bauen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2020)

Naja du hast halt bestimmte Gegebenheiten, die du bei der jeweiligen Paneltechnologie halt so hinnehmen musst.
Bei den beeinflussbaren Faktoren wird aber auch gerne mal "gepfuscht".
Gerade wenn du noch nicht alle Panelarten da hattest, fällt die Entscheidung oft schwer.


----------

